# Another Swine Flu ? so sorry!



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Hello  

I'm sorry to bother you with yet another ? RE: S/F vaccination.

I had been very very undecided about the vaccine, but I have been invited to have the jab next Monday but before I made a decision I wanted to chat to someone at my Surgery. I had a call back this morning and was told that the risks of S/F far out weight
any risks with the vaccine. She did say that the side effects could make me feel flu like for a few days - now silly ? I know but would the baby also feel flu like to? or would it just effect me?  

They will be giving me the Pandemrix vaccine - is this the only vaccine they have stock piled? It seems the Celvapan vaccine would be far better (safer) for pregnant women? because of the Adjuvant in the pandemrix. All the articles I have read (which are soooooooo confusing, mind boggling  ) all say that 'Pandemrix may be considered if thought necessary' doesn't fill me with joy  . What are the harmful effects of adjuvants? is it the ''link'' to autism? Sorry, I am NO expert on any of this and I just find reading all the links very very confusing.

All the above said, I have been booked in to have the jab Monday as I couldnt live with myself if I were to get S/F and GOD FORBID...........!!!   

Again so sorry if your have already answered my ?'s 

Thank you for reading
Hayley
xxxxxx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Hayleigh,

Person you spoke to is correct that the risks associated with swine flu in pregnancy outweigh the risks of vaccination. It is an inactive vaccine and the side effects are a result of your immune system kicking in and responding to the vaccine. The baby won't be affected by this.

Have a read of the following threads as all other answers are contained within in my posts:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=216163.0
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=216133.0
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=211291.0
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=211823.0

Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## Hayleigh (Apr 29, 2008)

Thanks so much, will have a read


----------

